# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Cannot access TFSA

## Neville Bailey

For some reason I cannot access TFSA at all from my laptop, using either FF, IE or Chrome. I am using a Vodafone 3G modem. 

I can access any other websites, local and overseas. 

The only way I can access TFSA is via BerryBlab on my BlackBerry. 

Weird!

_Posted from my BlackBerry using BerryBlab_

----------


## Neville Bailey

I've just tried my BlackBerry's native browser and it also can't access TFSA, nor can I with my Opera Mini browser app. 

I've got another browser app called Bolt and that works!

How does one explain that?

_Posted from my BlackBerry using BerryBlab_

----------


## IanF

Neville 
Fine my side using chrome and ADSL. I also opened it with opera mini using vodcam on android and it opens just looks the opposite of nice.

----------


## Dave A

There has been a hitch with the nameserver. I have resolved the problem but it will take time to propogate through all parts of the internet.

My apologies for the inconvenience.

Ian, I suspect what you saw was the mobile skin. It's supposed to autodetect mobile browsers and load accordingly, which it does with varying results at the moment.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, just tried again from my laptop, but still no-go!

Oh well, at least I have my BB to feed my addiction!

_Posted from my BlackBerry using BerryBlab_

----------


## Dave A

> Hmmm, just tried again from my laptop, but still no-go!


Unfortunately the fix may take up to 24 hours to propogate across all DNS caches.

----------


## BryanCasson

I must admit that I too when into some withdrawal symptoms... and I have only been a member a couple of days

----------


## AndyD

Did you relocate? I couldn't load the site for a full day  :Frown:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Since this morning I have been able to access the site from my phone's Opera Mini browser app, but still no access from any browser on my laptop - much longer than 24 hours now. 

Hopefully tomorrow morning all will be back to normal!

----------


## Dave A

> Did you relocate? I couldn't load the site for a full day


Note to self - don't experiment with reverse DNS lookup settings on an IP that also acts as a nameserver.




> Hopefully tomorrow morning all will be back to normal!


I'm hoping so too. It's been rather frustrating.

----------


## AndyD

> Note to self - don't experiment with reverse DNS lookup settings on an IP that also acts as a nameserver.


Lol, that would do the trick :-) DNS propagation is a pain.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drat - still no access this morning! I even pressed Ctrl-F5 to make sure. 

_Posted from my BlackBerry using BerryBlab_

----------


## wynn

I missed you guys, don't go away like that again, sob!!!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yay - at last!

Back home again...

It feels good.

----------


## AndyD

Glad you came right Neville. If anyone's still having problems maybe try flushing your browser cache and release/renew DNS.

----------


## Dave A

I think it's safe to say the pain is over and once again  :Sorry:

----------

